# PE Exam in Virginia



## Davin (Jan 17, 2013)

I am sitting for the PE Exam in Virginia...I will be flying in from out of state...

Anybody have any suggestions on if I should take it in Wytheville, Richmond, Lynchburg, Fairfax or Chesapeake?

I am hoping to take it in the city that will hold the exam closest to the airport so that I can fly in on April 11th and then hopefully fly out the night of April 12th after the exam.

Any suggestions or recomendations will be greatly appreciated...i have a small child at home and am trying to plan it so he will only have to stay overnight without me for only one night...

Thanks


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am planning to take it in Wytheville. Have you heard if your approved to sit yet.


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Fairfax is not very close to the airport, if it the same location as in 2010. However, hotels are just about 15 minutes (even with traffic), and Dulles is probably 45 minutes and Reagan airport about the same. Dulles has flights just about anywhere.

Richmond or Cheasapeake may be good. Traffic should be better than Fairfax and have good airport/flight accessibility. Finding flights in/out of Wytheville or Lynchburg may be an issue.

If you do Fairfax, you can spend an extra day and visit the tourist traps of DC.


----------



## hjg7715 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would probaly recommend Richmond because the PE/FE exams are administered at the Richmond Convention Center which is located downtown and the airport is 10...15 min at most from there with easy access from Interstate 64. There are also several good hotel options in the downtown area that are blocks from the Covention Center.


----------



## Davin (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks for the feedback guys....

wvgirl, yes i was approved already

best of luck everyone


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Davin, They said mine was sent up to the Board the 16th and it could take up to 4 weeks. I had to have a form replaced, so I hope that doesn't hurt me. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## PE_4_Panda (Jan 31, 2013)

Well the Chesapeake location isnt that far from the Norfolk airport at all. About 20 minutes away.


----------



## tim1981 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm taking it VA as well, and coming in from out of state. I'm taking it in Fairfax because it's closest to where I'm coming from (PA). What hotels near Fairfax are good to stay at?

It took 8 weeks to get my application approved.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Feb 2, 2013)

I sent my application in before the deadline, but one of my reference forms was the same as my employer verification so they contacted me on Dec. 16 to send a new one which I did the Dec. 23rd so it has been in there just went to the board on the 16th of Jan. I hope to be approved soon. I am signed up for a review class and start in two weeks.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Feb 4, 2013)

Received approval notice today! Thank the Lord!


----------



## snobumPE (Feb 5, 2013)

tim1981 said:


> What hotels near Fairfax are good to stay at?




I stayed at the Courtyard Dunn Loring, but mainly because I worked right down the street (I didn't want to get caught in traffic coming from DC and miss the test). It's about a 10 minute drive from the test location. There are a few other hotels in that same area, but also keep in mind there is a lot of different construction going on in the area, so just make sure you give yourself plenty of time to get to the site. I'm no longer in the area, so I can't give too many specifics.


----------



## tim1981 (Feb 10, 2013)

snobumPE said:


> tim1981 said:
> 
> 
> > What hotels near Fairfax are good to stay at?
> ...


Thanks. I took the FE out of state and it was offered in the hotel that I stayed at. I just walked downstairs and got in line. I'm guessing this is going to be slightly harder.


----------

